# Solved: Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties button is greyed out



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello,

Am having problems with opening the Properties button to view the configuration dialogue. All I get is the Install or Uninstall buttons. Any idea how I can bring the properties button up too?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is the network card installed with the correct drivers?


----------



## telegramsam (Jul 7, 2006)

Go to your device manager Control Panel > System > Hardware and see if it shows a network adaptor. 

If you have 2 in there (which happens fairly frequently), you may be trying to modify the properties on a disabled card. If you see one that says "device is working properly", modify the TCP/IP settings for that one.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Am having problems with opening the Properties button to view the configuration dialogue. All I get is the Install or Uninstall buttons. Any idea how I can bring the properties button up too?"

I'm fuzzy on what you mean. Do you mean that you have right-clicked on your connection in Network Connections and now you need to install Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) before you can go into its properties?


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Thank you all for the replies, I will have a look and do as you suggest, Telegramsam, then will get back. TerryNet, yes, when I click on NC, it keeps saying I have to install TCP/IP first, when I click on it, it says it can´t find the file....... Strange but will have a look.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think it's time for a repair install of Windows.

All you do is boot from the CD. When it asks if you want to repair and to press "R", don't. Continue with the installation just like you were installing for the first time.

You will then get a license agreement and it will ask you to press F8 to agree. Right after that screen, you will see a list of Windows installations that setup found. It will ask if you want to repair it. Read the directions on that page!!!

Then, you will actually press "R" this time and XP will re-install.

When done, you will be back to your familiar desktop with everything looking just like it did before. But all your Windows Updates are gone and you will need to get those again.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

JohnWill

Thanks for the reply. I have made backups of my data and main c drive, just in case! I have also looked at other posts regarding repair install, and I must say I am now quite scared to do it! However, I am going to have a go. I have been looking at this site, recommended from another post:

http://www.msfn.org/articles.php?action=show&showarticle=49

about slipstream xp cd. Am not sure - does this mean I will have all my SP1 and SP2 ready to install straight from the CD once I have repaired XP? Sorry to take your time to clarify this, but I really want to get it right!

I have been looking at this too, which is REALLY scary with all the red writing and warnings and !!!'s.

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm

Telegram Sam

I did as you suggested, and I have 3!

1394 Net Adaptor with a red cross over the icon
802.11b USB Wireless LAN Adaptor again, with a red cross over the icon
SIS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adaptor with no cross on it


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Are you sure you have "admin" rights on the computer? If you don't, XP wil grey out the option to make TCP/IP changes.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Yep I am gurutech! So it looks like I have to do it the scary way with repair install..............

Thanks for your hint though.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Figured I would mention it, since sometimes the hardest problems have the simplest answers....


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

HELP!

I have managed to reinstall windows, but now i have to reinstall service packs 1 and 2. The problem is that my computer/windows doesn't recognise my adaptors - all 3 of them as listed in the post above. I suspect that that the drivers are ones that my new installed windows doesn't recognise, because of my previous installations of SP1 and SP2. Is there any way of downloading the service packs on a spearate computer and then write them to a cd and install them from the cd? Please, please help - plus I have to re activate windows - only 30 days to do this as you know. Otherwise it went fine, with all the things in My Documents, the desktop etc just the way they were. With a few exceptions though, but I'll address these later as I feel it would confuse the thread. Please please help me!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, you only need SP2, that includes all the fixes from SP1. You can download SP2 directly here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...be-3b8e-4f30-8245-9e368d3cdb5a&DisplayLang=en


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

1techgirl - got your PM. I would download the SP2 as JohnWill suggested (from another computer if you have to), then burn to CD or USB Flash Drive, and install it on your computer.

When that completes and you have restarted the PC, go into device manager, and right-click on anything that shows up under "Other Devices" and choose "Update Drivers".

If Windows still can't find drivers for your network cards, you may need to download the drivers for them from another PC.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Yippee! Thanks JohnWill & gurutech! I had trawled MS website searching for this! Thank you so much for ur help. I'll let u guys know how it all went in six hours - when the download has finished! Thanks a million, you've saved me biting my poor boyfriend's head off this evening! It was a very tense evening until now! BIG KISS!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did we get the kiss or the boyfriend? He didn't do anything!


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

I'd rather have the kiss. She can keep the boyfriend.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

LOL! The big kiss was for u guys to share nicely! The download worked, I have installed it with no problems, but am having problems activating it. The number it tries to dial is 1 800 857 3121. Is this an American number? I live in Mallorca, Spain, so do I need to put the USA code in front? Any clues for me guys?


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

I have now reactivated the successfully, I telephoned the Spanish MS number instead of trying to do it online - yippee! But now I still have problems with my adaptors and other hardware. 

1394 Net Adaptor 
802.11b USB Wireless LAN Adaptor 
SIS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adaptor 

as you can see from the attached screen shot, they all have yellow exclamation marks on them. I went into properties for each one, and each are enabled. However each one has says that the device is not working properly and that I have to reinstall the driver. When I try to un-install the drivers for each one, a box comes up saying that it can't be un-install, because it may be needed to boot up. When I bought the laptop, I think all the drivers were installed for me, and I can't connect to the internet for windows to update the driver, because I need the devices themselves to connect! A sticky mess you see! Also, windows keeps finding other hardware that it says it can't find the drivers for - please see the second attached screen shot. And that's not all, I transferred the screen shots to my pen drive - which I used all the time before this reinstallation, and a Found New Hardware balloon came up, and then another one which said that this device would work faster if it were connected to a USB2 port. As they are ALL (I have 4 ports) USB 2 ports, I don't understand why that particular message came up! More balloons then come up saying that I need to install something like Host Controller or such like. I have no idea what's going on and am starting to feel more stupid! Can anyone help?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, there is no attached screen shot, but that's OK. Did you download and install the motherboard drivers for your system? That's the most common reason for a number of hardware devices to have yellow bullets. 

You never mentioned the make/model of the computer and/or motherboard...


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

I have also now tried to re-install the drivers from the ASUS cd that I got when I bought my laptop. This doesn#t work either! I made a back up of all my drivers (using Win drivers backup) before the re-install, and tried re-install the drivers from this, but guess what - no luck. I have downloaded a driver pack from www.driverguide.com too, but this doesn't work either! See screen shot. Please please help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't know how you're attaching your screen shots, but for some reason they don't appear. Using my "magic wand", I went into the attachments and I see you're using BMP format, but you're also attaching files so small that they're impossible to read. Try saving the screen shot as JPG, and make sure there's sufficient resolution to actually read what's happening.

You still didn't supply the model of this laptop, I assume the maker is Asus? I'm pretty sure you need the drivers before you're going to get this going...


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi JohnWill

These are my specs. In can see the attachments here on the post, I wonder why you can't - did I do something wrong?

Will go and check out the Asus site for the MoBo now, thank you! xxx


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

OK, they are now in JPEGs! I find I have to resize them so small, otherwise they won't get accepted when I try to attach them to my post. Hope this is better. Mwah!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't understand why you have so much problem attaching displays. You should not try to attach the whole screen, clip it so you're just looking at the context in question. For instance, see my attached clip.

In any case, from what I can see, you are missing all the drivers for the on-board network devices. Hopefully, the MB drivers from Asus will resolve that issue.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

I have located some drivers from Asus now, but there are so many! http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

This is the one I have chosen........

LAN_XP_2K_040917.zip

Does this look like the one to u?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When you go to that site, you should first select downloads for your machine, as illustrated below. Then click the Search button and you'll be presented with downloads for your laptop. There's where you'll find the correct drivers. That's the file name I find, did you try installing those?


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Yep I did, I found one for my model, LAN drivers, then I went to Device Manager, Sis 900PCI Fast Ethernet Adaptor, Update Driver, navigated to this file - (see attachment), but still got the screen in the second attachment. : - ((

BTW, when I tell the wizard to look in my Lan Drivers folder, does it search for the driver in all the subfolders too? Or do I have to navigate to the exact file? Because there are so many, I don't know exactly which one I need.

Sorry!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try navigating to the WinXP folder. Also, try uninstalling any drivers for the devices in question before you start, and don't reboot untill you try to install these.

You can also try the SETUP.EXE and see if that loads what you need.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

I tried as you suggested. When I tried to navigate to the WinXP folder the first attachment showed up. When I try to uninstall the driver, the second attachment shows up! When I try to install using SETUP:EXE, the third attachment shows up!

Is there is no way out of this? Am stuck.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

FWIW here's a HJT log too!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 13:14:48, on 03/11/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ATKKBService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ATK0100\Hcontrol.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUSTek\ASUSDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Generic\USB Card Reader Driver v2.2\Disk_Monitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TrueImageMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TimounterMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\FxSvr2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\PCSuite\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ATK0100\ATKOSD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.es/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: TGTSoft Explorer Toolbar Changer - {C333CF63-767F-4831-94AC-E683D962C63C} - C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\TGT_BHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Toolbar Helper - {D44BBB61-E17F-4AE6-A502-8D7E0B29E616} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\s1940.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hcontrol] C:\WINDOWS\ATK0100\Hcontrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\ASUSTek\ASUSDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disk Monitor] C:\Program Files\Generic\USB Card Reader Driver v2.2\Disk_Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe -onlytray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrueImageMonitor.exe] C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TrueImageMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcronisTimounterMonitor] C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TimounterMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acronis Scheduler2 Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Power_Gear] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Power4 Gear\BatteryLife.exe 1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUS Live Update] C:\Program Files\ASUS\ASUS Live Update\ALU.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [STYLEXP] C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXP.exe -Hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nero PhotoShow Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\Nero\NEROPH~1\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [UIWatcher] C:\Program Files\Ashampoo\Ashampoo UnInstaller 2002-2003\UIWatcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PcSync] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe /NoDialog
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aolsvc.aol.co.uk/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1101564288656
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1135230074562
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37960.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Spyware Protection Service (AOLService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOL Spyware Protection\\aolserv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATK Keyboard Service (ATKKeyboardService) - ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. - C:\WINDOWS\ATKKBService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: Servicio Auto-Protect de Norton AntiVirus (navapsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\PCSuite\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: StyleXPService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you uninstall the drivers on all the devices with the ! on them? In Device Manager, View, Hidden Devices, and make sure ALL the stuff under Network Controllers is uninstalled before continuing.

We may have to seek out the INF files for the NIC and kill them off before proceeding, let's give this a try first.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

OK, did as you suggested regarding DM, View, Hidden Devices. This showed up more devices than I had previously seen. I right clicked on each one, selected uninstall, but on each and every one of them a box came up saying that it couldn't uninstall because the device may be needed for boot up. : - ((


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Why "couldn't uninstall because the device [network adapter] may be needed for boot up"?

Could this be because the computer is in a domain? Is the computer actually in a domain? If not, or if you can logon locally, change the designation to a workgroup and see if you can then uninstall those devices. (To check or change domain/workgroup go to the 'Computer Name' tab in the Properties of 'My Computer.' )


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi TerryNet,

I have no idea why I can't uninstall the device!!! I checked domain/workgroup and this is what I found. As for the rest of your post, errrrrrmmmmmmm........ I don't quite understand what you mean! Sorry.

Right at this moment, my laptop, which is the Asus which is having the problems in this post, is connected via an Ethernet/LAN cable to an ADSL router. I am posting threads to TSG using a computer which is connected o the ADSL router (Atlantis Land model). Normally, before I re-installed Win XP, I used the router to connect to the internet. But now it's all gone boobies up. Is there anything else I should check?

Thanks for ur interest so far!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That picture shows "workgroup," so no problem there. Thought of another possibility for the "needed for boot up." I think, but am not sure, that you can boot from a network as well as hard disk, floppy and CD. So maybe check the boot devices in BIOS and remove "network" if it is listed.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

All I got in my boot up is 

1 Removable Device
2 HDD
3 CD/DVD

: - (( 

Any more deer with no eyes?

BTW, I noticed an option in BIOS, Boot Menu, Sub menu Onboard LAN Boot ROM - is this something to do with my LAN Adaptors? It is listed as Disabled.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Any more deer with no eyes?"

I'm not familiar with that idiom, but I have no more wild guesses or theories. Hopefully JohnWill will be back to this thread soon.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Any deer with no eyes - a no idea!!!! Just trying to keep sane with some humour in an otherwise very depressing post! Thanks so much for interest and suggestions though, BIG HUG!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't know that this will do any good, but it can't hurt at this point. Let's do the stack repair, then see if we have the right registry entries to allow us to manipulate those drivers. BTW, this will probably be my last post here for a week, I'm off to Cancun early tomorrow morning. 

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi JohnWill

Thanks for sticking it out with me, I have just done as u said, and scary though going into CMD was I have managed to do it. If you sign off before I get a chance to say "Have a GREEEEEAT time in Cancun, you lucky fellow!", I will say it now. Enjoy urself and bless ur heart for the help so far!


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Johndubya r u there!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm back, what happened while I was away getting a tan?


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Pah! You really do know how to make a girl jealous! Hope u had a good time, and have come back refreshed from ur break.

I reset the stacks as u suggested last post, I had to restart the laptop when I completed the first command, and when I did the second reset nothing appeared on the command screen. If that is normal then all is done. 

I have also then tried to uninstall all the devices relating to networking, but still get the same message as before, namely could not uninstall as the device may be needed for boot up.

I might add now that I have a few more devices with the dreaded yellow marks beside them than before. Gremlins indeed!


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

Have you tried to install the drivers while in Safe Mode?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What in 1techgirl's PC might cause the error "could not uninstall as the device may be needed for boot up"?

I'm sure that I am not the only one who has successfully uninstalled ethernet and wireless adapters. 

Her PC is not a member of a domain. Her results of checking boot order in the BIOS is in post #36. Is that "Removable Device" a problem? What else could prevent an uninstall with that error?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see a screen shot of the devices in Device Manager with the yellow error marks.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

ok, here goes. i have attached 2 because the list does't fit on one screen.

ps instant notification doesn't seem to be working, so i missed ur last post! hope ur still here, if not catch ya tomorrow!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, It appears you don't have either the MB drivers or the NIC drivers, or neither of them installed. Also, why are most of the devices under Network Controllers disabled?


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

I disabled them myself, I thought that it would make uninstalling them easier. But it still doesn't work. Am just trying everything I can think of! I can switch them back on now, but it doesn't seem to make much difference...........


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to find and install the correct drivers, or you'll make no more progress.

I'd uninstall everything possible under Network Controllers, as well as the unknown devices. Say no to any reboot prompts until you're done. Then reboot and install the motherboard and network drivers for the machine.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

JohnWill

I have tried to uninstall all the Network Adaptors, but they keep coming up as unable to uninstall, maybe needed for boot up. I have also tried doing this in safe mode too, but the same result. I have contacted ASUS customer support, and they navigated me to the MB drivers, told me install these drivers, and then to reinstall the network adaptors again from an updated download from their website. All this to no avail, because the machine won't let me uninstall ANYTHING! 

What else can u suggest? I made backups with ATI, and think I may have to spend big bucks and buy their programme to restore my backups, because my trial version has run out. If I have to go down this road will u please help me with it too?


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

VirtualMe said:


> Have you tried to install the drivers while in Safe Mode?


yep, still doesn't work!


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

TerryNet said:


> What in 1techgirl's PC might cause the error "could not uninstall as the device may be needed for boot up"?
> 
> I'm sure that I am not the only one who has successfully uninstalled ethernet and wireless adapters.
> 
> Her PC is not a member of a domain. Her results of checking boot order in the BIOS is in post #36. Is that "Removable Device" a problem? What else could prevent an uninstall with that error?


Beats me TerryNet! Wish I could solve this!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

At this point, I can only assume you are not using an account with administrative rights or the XP installation is somehow corrupted. I'd consider a repair installation if nothing else works...

All you do is boot from the CD. When it asks if you want to repair and to press "R", don't. Continue with the installation just like you were installing for the first time.

You will then get a license agreement and it will ask you to press F8 to agree. Right after that screen, you will see a list of Windows installations that setup found. It will ask if you want to repair it. Read the directions on that page!!!

Then, you will actually press "R" this time and XP will re-install.

When done, you will be back to your familiar desktop with everything looking just like it did before. But all your Windows Updates are gone and you will need to get those again.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

I have checked and I do have Admin rights. However, I have reinstalled XP, and that was when my problems worsened! The drivers seemed to have disappeared with the reinstallation. However, I will try this again, and will let you know what happens.

BTW, I would like to change from my current FAT32 and convert to NTFS, do I have this option when I reinstall? Or shall I just concentrate on reinstalling and address the conversion to NTFS at a later date?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When you re-install Windows, you MUST install the chipset and NIC drivers.

Yep, if you're re-installing fresh, you can format to NTFS during the installation.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> When you re-install Windows, you MUST install the chipset and NIC drivers.
> 
> Yep, if you're re-installing fresh, you can format to NTFS during the installation.


I have just reinstalled XP as per instructions here.

http://www.windowsxphome.windowsreinstall.com/installxpcdrepair/index.htm

I noticed that when the window of XP was installing, see attachment, whilst the box at the bottom of the screen said it was Installing Devices, the whole screen of my laptop blinked totally black for a milisecond several times. I wonder if my XP CD is damaged?

Also, during installation 4 grey boxes came up, each with a different message which I will list here:

number one;

COM+ SETUP Error

Error code 0x8007007f

Failed to load library C/WINDOWS/System32/catsrv.dll

number two;

While it was Registering Components this came up;

Error occurred loading C/WINDOWS/system32/inetcomm.dll
File is not installed or it has been corrupted

number three;

also this

Error occurred loading C/ProgrammeFiles/Outlook Express/msoe.dll
File is not installed or it has been corrupted

and this number four

Error occurred loading C/Common Files/System/wab32.dll

I suppose these errors are not good?!!!!!!

BTW, how do I install the chipset and NIC drivers? And when can I do that? I didn't reformat to NTFS, because am really messed up already..........

And, now, after the installation finished it restarted again, and my screen is completely black!!! I can see my mouse pointer, but nothing is there, just a black screen - it's even worse than before! HELP!


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

Once on my desktop when I did a repair install, I had to run the repair twice before I was successful.

If I remember right the screen does/did breifly go black at different stages of the repair.

Make sure there is not any smudges on the winxp disk, then try again to run the repair.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for ur input VirtualMe, this is the second time I have reinstalled. I rebooted my laptop and now am back to my familiar desktop, but the same problems, ie no network adaptors.

BTW I have also reinstalled XP SP2. Have tried to uninstall all Other Devices and all Network Adaptors in Device Manager. Still having problems with this! Still won't let me uninstall. Have tried to reinstall and update all Network Adaptors too, still no go. Time to buy ATI or blow the machine up?!!


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

You might talk this over with JohnWill. I don't know if you have this or not and if it will wipe out your other files, but may be worth looking into.

It says it will install drivers too, if you have the hidden partion on your computer.

http://support.asus.com/technicaldocuments/technicaldocuments.aspx?no=498&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have a backup of your data, so maybe try that procedure VirtualMe pointed you to.

If that doesn't work, format the disk (with NTFS) and do a clean, fresh install of Windows. You said, I think, that you have the original driver CD for the laptop; assuming that has the XP drivers, that should suffice to load the chipset drivers. You can then look for updated ones later. In other words, I think you've spent enough energy and time on "repair," so try a fresh installation.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Failure to load stuff during the installation frequently indicates hardware issues, either problems reading the CD, hard disk errors, or memory errors. I'd eliminate the hardware possibilities first by testing the disk and memory. I'd also try copying the Windows disk on another machine to see if any errors pop up during the copy.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Ok JohnWill, I will try to copy the XP cd first. I am using another laptop, it has only one cd reader, so I am I right that I will have to copy the entire disc into a folder, and then write the contents of the folder onto a cd?

Alittle later - OK I've copied the disc, what do I need to do now?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Here is a Microsoft memory tester: http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp

And here is another mem test: http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp

John may know of better tests.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks TerryNet, will do them now! Big kiss.

2 minutes later............. Blimey!! Looks complicated!

Must I boot the test from a cd? I have a pen drive, if I get BIOS to boot from a removeable device and get it to boot from my pen drive with the memory tester on it........... it's just that am down to one spare blank cd................ bugger!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try the pen drive. It can't hurt, and you already have "removeable device" as first in your BIOS if I remember correctly.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

It didn't work on the pen drive, doesn't recognise the mtinst.exe as a bootable thing. So I have now d/l cdburn.exe from the link u gave me in post #64, because it said I needed this

"To create this CD-ROM from the image, you can use the Cdburn.exe utility, which is provided as part of the Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools. Instructions for downloading and installing these tools are available at the Microsoft Web site(http://www.microsoft.com/). Instructions for using Cdburn.exe are included in the download package. "

I have installed this kit tool, but don't know how to get the cdburn app to work. See attachment. It just seems to open the cmd window, and then am stuck after that! I will try to use the cdburn to create a bootable cd with the mtinst.exe memory tester on my last remaining cd, if u can help me out? pls pls.

Just read the help guide and it says for Xp Pro or Server 2003...................... I have XP Home.........PANTS!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I messed up; second link should have been: http://www.memtest86.com/

It's not Microsoft, so should be easier to create a boot CD. I've used it from floppy in the past.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually Terry, that's the old MEMTEST86, here's a better one, and there's an ISO image to boot from CD too. MEMtest86, and here's a direct link to the MEMTEST ISO IMAGE


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I just KNEW you'd have a better one. Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

TerryNet said:


> I just KNEW you'd have a better one. Thanks.


But of course!


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

I have got my test going on now. It just keeps going! Nearly two hours now and there are 3 errors showing. How do I take a screen shot of the test? Does the normal method work i.e. Alt Prnt Scrn. 

I am afraid to stop the test because then maybe I can't show you the results. Hope to hear from you soon! : - ))


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you've gotten ANY errors with the memory test, you need to address those. That test should run as long as you let it with no errors.

No need to show us the test, you need to try some new memory. If you have multiple memory modules, test them one at a time with the memory test and isolate which one is failing.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Ok, so I need to open up my laptop and take one memory slot out? I have done this before with my desk top, so I'll find out about how to do it on my laptop. Thanks JohnWill.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have expansion memory in the laptop, I'd remove that first and do the test. Depending on the specific design of the laptop, it's sometimes necessary to do some disassembly to remove the base memory that is standard on the laptop. It also may help to just reseat the expansion memory, that is sometimes the issue.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

You've made me scared again!! I'll google what expansion memory & base memory etc are and see what I come up with. By expansion memory I assume you mean the little slots of memory? I'm going to open up my lap top now, wish me luck! 

Now, where did I put that screwdriver thingy?............ : - ))


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Most laptops have a little door on the bottom of the machine for expansion memory. Some have all the memory there, others have the base memory internal to the machine.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Just a coupla pics here. How do I get these memory bits out? It's different to the desktop memory............


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you look beside the SODIMM modules, there are little clips. You press the one on each end out slightly and tilt the memory up, then pull it out of the socket. It does appear that you have two modules, so remove one at a time and see if the other one works. I'd remove the expansion one first, that appears to be the bottom one.

I'd also note that the machine "might" not work with the base memory module removed, so you might have to stick the other one in that location to test that possibility. The machine should run with only one of the modules in, just not sure if it has to be in a specific socket.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Well guys, guess what?!! I used the Recovery cds that came with my laptop, and now have this ....... see attachment. The good news is that it works, even the network adapters. The bad news is that it's just not my own laptop! I guess it has overwritten all the hard drive. Surprisingly it didn't give me the option to format to NTFS. I now have a completely different hard drive to what I had before. 

In the attachment, there used to be 1.76Gb called Recovery, then C: drive which was FAT 32, then D: drive which I had formatted myself to NTFS. Now that I know how to restore all the factory settings and get the laptop to work as if it came from the factory, and that i have lost my own configs and programmes, I would like to format the C drive to NTFS. 

Can you tell me how to do this, before I install all my favourite programmes and get it back to how I was used to?

Thanks, and then we can mark this as solved!


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

You can use the convert command. Go to start > run > type cmd > press enter > type convert c: /FS:NTFS . You'll have to reboot but the process is quick and you won't lose any information.

Joe


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

It doesn't work, because it warns me that my OS is on the c drive and I will lose everything on the drive. I have fresh installed XP Home, choosing to reformat the whole c drive to ntfs. This was fine, but still the network adaptors from ASUS aren't recognised. So then I used the recovery disks again to recover all the ASUS drivers, but these disks always convert my hard to FAT32! So unless I can find a way of stopping the recovery disks from converting to FAT32, I can have all the factory defaults installed, and everything works, but I am not able to have my hard disk formatted to NTFS, which is what I'd prefer. Any ideas?


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

1techgirl said:


> It doesn't work, because it warns me that my OS is on the c drive and I will lose everything on the drive.


The convert command does that!? Not the format utility. I've used the convert command on many XP computers' C drives without ever receiving that error.

Joe


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Hmmmm it says i have to dismount and do I want to force a dismount? Y/N

Yikes!


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

1techgirl said:


> Hmmmm it says i have to dismount and do I want to force a dismount? Y/N
> 
> Yikes!


I don't think you want to force a dismount, if you select no it'll tell you that it'll run when you reboot.

Joe


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Ok, so if i select no, am I right in thinking that you mean it will reboot and then convert my FAT32 to NTFS the next time I reboot?


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

Sorry, I was confused for a second there. Actually you should answer yes to the prompt and reboot. Microsoft explains it here --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/214579

Joe


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

No problems, my world is ruled by confusion! i looked at the link to MS, it does say that it applies to Win 2000, is it ok with Win XP too? Just want to make sure...........


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

Yes, it's the same with Windows XP.

Joe


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Great! thanks, I think things will finally work out for me! Cheers Joe, xxx


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

Glad I could contribute.
Cheers.

Joe


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.*


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks to all who helped here, anyone else with an Asus and needs to recover from their recovery cd's just drop me a line and we can go through together with what I did. BIG KISS


----------

